# Skeeter pee using leftover Renaissance Impressions grapepack



## EddyBhai (Oct 11, 2012)

After primary fermentation of Renaissance Impressions Amarone, I plan to use the yeast slurry, whatever is left over from the grape pack and raisins to make skeeter pee.
Good idea, bad idea, thoughts ??

Ed


----------

